# Modified Rubik's Revolution



## Matt Valenzuela (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello to all on the forums. A couple of days ago, I thought that I would take a look at the internals on my rubik's revolution. I took it apart, and managed to rearrange some pieces, without peeling off any of the stickers. The video has no peeled stickers whatsoever, just actual pieces moving around. 

I was originally planning to take apart the puzzle and use it for parts, but once I realized I could rearrange pieces, I thought it would be a fun challenge.

If you want info on the modification, I will make a vid if requested. from what i've seen, this is the only one on youtube.

Link to the mod is here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zseLHajbVJY

hope you like it!


----------



## Owen (Jan 13, 2010)

Speed bump


Just wanted to say this is fake. You did not even turn it in the video!


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 13, 2010)

Owen said:


> Speed bump
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say this is fake. You did not even turn it in the video!


+1


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

Fail.


----------



## idpapro (Jan 13, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Fail.


EPIC FAIL!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 13, 2010)

This was a necessary bump.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 13, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> This was a necessary bump.



Wow. Sarcasm. That's original.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 13, 2010)

PEZenfuego said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > This was a necessary bump.
> ...



You're using it right now


----------



## Edward (Jan 13, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



Really? I couldn't tell.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 13, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



It would have been more fun if you didn't pick up on that.



Edward said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > PEZenfuego said:
> ...



Lol


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> Really? I couldn't tell.



Err..


----------



## Edward (Jan 13, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Really? I couldn't tell.
> ...



Umm...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Ugh...


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

KubeKid73 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



OOMPA LOOMPA


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sarcasm overload.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 13, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



DOOMPA DA DEE


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

KubeKid73 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > KubeKid73 said:
> ...


I HAVE A PERFECT PUZZLE FOR YOU!



Spoiler



Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-do 
I have a perfect puzzle for you 
Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-dee 
If you are wise, you'll listen to me 

What do you get when you guzzle down sweets? 
Eating as much as an elephant eats 
What are you at getting terribly fat? 
What do you think will come of that? 

I don't like the look of it 

Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-da 
If you're not greedy, you will go far 
You will live in happiness too 
Like the Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-do 

Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-do 
I have another puzzle for you 
Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-da-dee 
If you are wise, you'll listen to me 

Gum chewing's fine when it's once in a while 
It stops you from smoking and brightens your smile 
But it's repulsive, revolting, and wrong 
Chewing and chewing all day long 

The way that a cow does 

Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-da 
Given good manners, you will go far 
You will live in happiness too 
Like the Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-do 

Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-do 
I have another puzzle for you 
Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-da-dee 
If you are wise, you'll listen to me 

Who do you blame when your kid is a brat? 
Pampered and spoiled like a Siamese cat 
Blaming the kids is a lie and a shame 
You know exactly who's to blame 

The mother and the father 

Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-da 
If you're not spoiled, then you will go far 
You will live in happiness too 
Like the Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-do 

Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-do 
I have another puzzle for you 
Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-da-dee 
If you are wise, you'll listen to me 

What do you get from a glut of TV? 
A pain in the neck and an IQ of three 
Why don't you try simply reading a book? 
Or can you just not bear to look? 

You'll get no...you'll get no...you'll get no commercials 

Oompa, Loompa, doom-pa-dee-da 
If you're not greedy, you will go far 
You will live in happiness too 
Like the Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-do


----------



## Edward (Jan 13, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Too bad noone can solve it :fp.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


>


...


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I loled.


----------



## panyan (Jan 13, 2010)

Close this thread.


----------



## Owen (Jan 13, 2010)

panyan said:


> Close this thread.



I second that.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 13, 2010)

Owen said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > Close this thread.
> ...



I third that =D


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 13, 2010)

I would say "I fourth that" but that's a bit overdoing it.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 13, 2010)

Odder said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...



then i shall fourth it for you


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 13, 2010)

Owen said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > Close this thread.
> ...



says the person who was compelled to bump a thread just so he could say it was fake...


----------



## Owen (Jan 14, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...



Well, after people started talking about it, I realized it was a waste of time.


----------

